# Gun week results.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, this has been another decent year for our group. All total for the week 4 does 2 button bucks and 2 bucks one was a small 8 point and the other was a big non-typical 8. On a more personal level I was glad to see my dad get out and get a deer this year. He's been dealing with a ruptured achilles tendon and a torn acl for the past two years and he felt good enough to go out for a few hours here and there this week. Yesterday, he was sitting in my stand for about an 2 hours and I walked back to check on him since the cold makes his foot and knee ache. Anyway I got back to the stand and he was just climbing down to come in for the day. We stood there and talked for a few and turned to head back to the house, when a deer walked out of the corner of the woods into the field opposite us. I told dad he was up to bat when another deer come out then another and another. Eight deer total come out into my hayfield and spread out and started browsing their way towards us. When they got to about 60 yards I told dad to pick one and I'd pick one and we'd try to get one each. He got on his and I got on mine and waited for dad to shoot but he was taking his sweet ole time. I asked if he was gonna shoot and he gave his standard "don't wait on me" so I cut loose with my encore and dropped a medium doe. When I shot, those deer started trotting towards us; when they got to about 30 yards dad shot and dropped a big doe. Those deer just stood there looking around, we reloaded and I could have shot another but I didn't want to be skinning deer all night so I told dad I was done. He decided one was good enough for him so we walked out to get our deer. The rest of those deer moved to the other end of the field and went back to eating the whole time I was field dressing mine and dads deer. They were still out there when I went back with the tractor and cart. Anyway, our group of 7 killed a deer apiece and I ended with two, one Monday morning and one yesterday. I still have a tag to burn so i might try and fill it, and give the meat to my one buddy since he's been working and probably won't make it out this year. So how did everyone else fair this week?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

It's been an interesting year for me. I've seen the most deer this year than I've ever seen. I hunted pretty hard during the 1st. 2 months of bow. I passed up alot of deer with my bow waiting on a good buck. Funny thing is I only seen a handful of does. I could've killed a ton of small bucks and button bucks. This week I shot at a doe and missed. Shot my shotgun the next day and was 8 inches left and 6 inches low! Made the adjustments on the scope and never seen another deer this week! Needless to say, I'm looking forward to the extended weekend and muzzleloader and probably some more bow hunting. Most importantly my 12 year old son killed one with his bow this year and missed one during youth gun. He's also looking forward to the upcoming gun hunts! Happy hunting!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I hunted my friends farm in Grafton all week, Friday I finally got this doe. I only saw 9 deer all week, only one of those were in range. Hit her right in the shoulder, and she dropped on the spot.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I got out 4 different days(Mon, Fri, Sat & Sun). I did two hunts on public wildlife area with the shotgun and two hunts in the state park which is bow only. I put in about 20 hours. I saw a total of 6 deer and of those, one was a racked buck. I have never been so dissappointed as a deer hunter. I don't always feel the need to get one, but to spend so much time out in the field and see so few deer is really dissappointing.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Passed up does and small bucks during archery. Got a big doe opening day of gun. Still looking for a whopper to fill that last tag....


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

This has been a frustrating year for me due to gun issues. My muzzleloader had been sitting untouched in my gun safe since last year so I never dreamed it would have a problem but on Monday 3 does walked by at about 170 yards with a nice 8 point following them. I've shot deer with the same gun at up to 210 yards with it being dead on so I took a shot at the 8 point but couldn't find a drop of blood so I figured I missed him somehow. 2 hours later two does walked through and I planned to kill 2 deer so I took a shot at one of the does at around 130 yards. Once again, zero blood, and it dawned on me that something must be wrong. I then reloaded and shot at a tree 50 yards away, and missed the tree so I grabbed my slug gun out of the car for the rest of the day but didn't see another deer except out over 150 yards away which my slug gun can't touch. After getting the gun so it was at least closer on Wednesday I went back out Thursday and had a small 8 point walk in about 60 yards out, took the shot aiming at his heart, and I hit him in the spine above his back leg?? At least he didn't go anywhere. I then messed with sighting it in again and this time it was high and right, the last time it was high left. Then Saturday, I shot at another doe and missed completely again.. Went back to the cardboard, shot at it and missed a 2 foot square piece from 30 yards out. I took the scope off, used iron sights for a round and it seems fine so I guess the scope is busted somehow. Looking back I missed a deer for the first time ever last year and I figured I had hit a sapling. I then shot one after that but it was 25 yards away so its hard to miss that shot. Now I think the scope somehow broke last year and I just never realized it.


----------

